# Ex-Childhood Friend Update: Awkward & Weird



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Be careful, all! You may end up in the book!


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

O_o said:


> Damn, you've got yourself some opinionated NT individuals here, OP!
> I'm sure this is exactly what you were hoping for :crazy:
> 
> Best of luck though. I sense that you are stubborn and likely to continue on your path.


Thanks! And I don't really listen to people who want to get snarky and rude with me. I'm more likely to follow advice from people who speak with maturity as well. Nope not really, unfortunately. I was hoping for people to say whether or not I should meet with her again after everything that happened. I didn't want their opinions on what they thought of my revenge book.

I just asked whether or not should I meet with her once more when she e-mailed me to meet. Not sure why they felt the need to come at me like that, you know. It was a simple question.

I've already met with her once before the first time she pissed me off and I forgave her. I thought she would have changed, but I don't know if I want to do it again.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

If the people you are talking about really hurt you, then cut them off. No point in giving them another chance at this point. As for the book, I'd suggest you to keep writing. It does help with the negative feeling left by the pain. But if your ''moving on'' relies on the success of the book, then you'll never be able to be at peace. So take your writing as a way to express your thoughts out freely - not to get popular or have some money off it.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

thelostxin said:


> who speak with maturity *as well*.


What part of letting a toxic person run your life and consume you is mature? You care and/or are obsessed with this person so much that you'd rather let them consume you more and write a book about them. They're winning here, not you.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

sink said:


> What part of letting a toxic person run your life and consume you is mature? You care and/or are obsessed with this person so much that you'd rather let them consume you more and write a book about them. They're winning here, not you.


I don't see it the way you do. I see it as getting my money back and I get something out of writing a story. As I said before, I know my revenge book won't even do anything to them because I don't even use their real names. It's just something to do to pass the time because I don't expect them to be affected by it anyway.

If people want to call me immature, though, they better make sure they're not acting immature. I'm saying the people who claim to call me 12-years-old were pretty much acting the same way so I don't know why they thought they could point out my "maturity" when they respond with insults and immature gifs. If people want to talk about how I act, they better make sure they are squeaky clean because I don't tolerate people who think they can talk about how I act when they're not acting any better.

And I'd appreciate it if people stuck to actually answering the question I asked. I did not ask people what they thought about my revenge book. Like I said before, lots of times I've sat back and let karma come around on its own and it never came to the people I really want it to come to so I want to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Laf said:


> If the people you are talking about really hurt you, then cut them off. No point in giving them another chance at this point. As for the book, I'd suggest you to keep writing. It does help with the negative feeling left by the pain. But if your ''moving on'' relies on the success of the book, then you'll never be able to be at peace. So take your writing as a way to express your thoughts out freely - not to get popular or have some money off it.


Thank you. I don't expect my book to phase them since I don't even use their real names, but if I could at least make the money back that one of my other "friends" took, that's success to me. I'm not looking for it to be a best seller, just making enough to get my $300 back. Writing freely is what I do with my writing as it is. I don't write to get reviews, it's just something for me to do to pass the time since I don't have many people to hang out with. Even though I get a lot of support at my blog, only ignorant people have been leaving reviews at my publishing sites and I'm getting tired of people leaving hateful reviews when I never even write to get reviews in the first place.

I wish there was a way to disable reviews because I don't write to get reviews. I write to comfort others who are also in similar situations as me telling them to drop those people in their lives. It took me a long time to but I finally did. I had priced things for free or a low price and I've gotten nothing but nasty reviews on Smash Words and Amazon, but at my blog, people are supportive. I bet those same people who leave nasty thoughts on my low price or free things are too cheap to buy something if I were to higher price it, too.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

@thelostxin What if you can't get the money back ?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Alright, I'm good. My moment of caring has past. Please publish that book.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

stiletto said:


> Alright, I'm good. My moment of caring has past. Please publish that book.


You must be lost this isn't spam world. I told you I didn't ask for your opinion of my revenge book so take a hike with your attitude.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Laf said:


> @thelostxin What if you can't get the money back ?


I don't know what will happen yet since I didn't publish it, but if I don't I don't. It's just something to do to pass the time. If I get something out of it, I do if I don't I don't. It'll just be a story to have on the book shelf.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

@thelostxin In this case, writing can only be beneficial for you.

Good luck with the book.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

thelostxin said:


> You must be lost this isn't spam world. I told you I didn't ask for your opinion of my revenge book so take a hike with your attitude.


You posted in a public forum, in the ADVICE center. You've been given advice. 
Don't try to pigeonhole the advice you are getting.

If you just wanted to hear your own opinion back, you might as well have spoke into a mirror instead.

Or maybe blog about it. Try to get validation and then whining when you don't receive is beyond stupid. 

You are a "writer" who is not open to feedback or criticism. You're not going to be a very good writer at all with that kind of attitude. ROFL. Good luck getting anywhere in life. :laughing:


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

stiletto said:


> You posted in a public forum, in the ADVICE center. You've been given advice.
> Don't try to pigeonhole the advice you are getting.
> 
> If you just wanted to hear your own opinion back, you might as well have spoke into a mirror instead.
> ...


And if I were you, I'd worry more about your own maturity instead of commenting on mine, because I'm not the one posting dumb gifs that don't have to do with anything. There are times and places for that, but my thread isn't one of them.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Laf said:


> @thelostxin In this case, writing can only be beneficial for you.
> 
> Good luck with the book.


Thank you I hope it goes the way I plan. I believe I made an eye catching cover and summary blurb, but if it doesn't get noticed the way I think it will, at least I got my whole story out there and can now write my other projects that don't have to do with that.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

thelostxin said:


> And if I were you, I'd worry more about your own maturity instead of commenting on mine, because I'm not the one posting dumb gifs that don't have to do with anything. There are times and places for that, but my thread isn't one of them.


I disagree. They illustrated my points perfectly and if you didn't take anything away from it, that is completely your loss. Anyway, my job is done here, talking to a freakin brick. Please do NOT post in the ADVICE CENTER when you're not actually looking for advice.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I have to agree with @stiletto. OP is looking for validation for immature behavior and an inability to cope rather than being told how to move on, which is to not publish this revenge book when she's frankly not a very good writer.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

thelostxin said:


> I don't see it the way you do. I see it as getting my money back and I get something out of writing a story. As I said before, I know my revenge book won't even do anything to them because I don't even use their real names. It's just something to do to pass the time because I don't expect them to be affected by it anyway.
> 
> If people want to call me immature, though, they better make sure they're not acting immature. I'm saying the people who claim to call me 12-years-old were pretty much acting the same way so I don't know why they thought they could point out my "maturity" when they respond with insults and immature gifs. If people want to talk about how I act, they better make sure they are squeaky clean because I don't tolerate people who think they can talk about how I act when they're not acting any better.
> 
> And I'd appreciate it if people stuck to actually answering the question I asked. I did not ask people what they thought about my revenge book. Like I said before, lots of times I've sat back and let karma come around on its own and it never came to the people I really want it to come to so I want to take matters into my own hands.


Did you even stop to wonder: what do you even get from getting revenge then? You're becoming a nastier person by treating others badly. You were hurt by people that betrayed you, so what kind of person are you if you do the same thing to them? That's completely hypocritical. The satisfaction you get from getting revenge only strengthens your vindictiveness, and that is quite an unpleasant trait to have.

So, revenge doesn't make you grow as a person. Revenge won't change them either. You think a simple little publicity stunt will change the core of their characters? You are naive. 

I suggest you stop wasting your time obsessing over these matters. It's completely normal to be angry for a little while, but it's unhealthy to keep on about this for too long. The most logical thing to do is to cut these people out of your life and move on. By letting these petty little things consume you, you are losing out on experiences and time for personal growth. And that is worth more than you can imagine.


----------

